# Immitracker 189,190 & 489



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

After spending a bit time on Immitracker, I give an overview of the benefits getting from it, hope to get feedback from you guys: 

1. For 189, it helps to track the current required points for getting invitation for the specific desired occupation 

2. For 190, it helps to determine the preferred requirements from the government by inspecting the invited application. 

3. For 489, it helps to evaluate the required points and corresponding designated area for specific occupation by looking at successful applicants

Regard

Phong.


----------



## shanster7 (Jan 18, 2018)

For 189 it also tells you which cases and dates the case officers are looking at.


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> After spending a bit time on Immitracker, I give an overview of the benefits getting from it, hope to get feedback from you guys:
> 
> 1. For 189, it helps to track the current required points for getting invitation for the specific desired occupation
> 
> ...


Thanks it was helpful.


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

How reliable is the information on immi tracker ?


----------



## Phong Vo (Feb 21, 2018)

The details of the applications were published by the users so that is not really 100% trustable and official but there is no reason to lie from a high percentage of users so we can have a rough idea on how the progress of application going somehow which can be related to our case 

I was just supposed to make a new post on this. As I have realized there are 489 people get invited on ImmiTracker from 18/1/2017 to 7/2/218 with the cut-off lower than the point given from Gov website. 
(around 60 to 70 points, compared to 80 cut-off points from the site). Still trying to figure it out Why this is happening. 

Does anyone know about this issue?

Regard 

Phong.


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Is this the correct Immitracker website? https://myimmitracker.com/en


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Phong Vo said:


> The details of the applications were published by the users so that is not really 100% trustable and official but there is no reason to lie from a high percentage of users so we can have a rough idea on how the progress of application going somehow which can be related to our case
> 
> I was just supposed to make a new post on this. As I have realized there are 489 people get invited on ImmiTracker from 18/1/2017 to 7/2/218 with the cut-off lower than the point given from Gov website.
> (around 60 to 70 points, compared to 80 cut-off points from the site). Still trying to figure it out Why this is happening.
> ...


This is the era of fake news

You never know what are the motives of those who are posting data in these websites

I personally don’t trust any data unless it is vetted by a 3rd party

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Phong Vo said:


> The details of the applications were published by the users so that is not really 100% trustable and official but there is no reason to lie from a high percentage of users so we can have a rough idea on how the progress of application going somehow which can be related to our case
> 
> 
> 
> ...




489 has two streams. Family sponsored and state sponsored. State sponsored you can get if your score is 65. And for family it’s currently 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> 489 has two streams. Family sponsored and state sponsored. State sponsored you can get if your score is 65. And for family it’s currently 80.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theoretically you can get it at 65

But in practice, has anybody except plumbers and nurses ever got SS at 65 ?

Cheers


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I have updated EOI on Mar 15th 2019 for both 189 and 190 visa with 70 and 75 points respectively. I have gone through this thread and tried to look whether my name is listed in the tracker mentioned (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest), but unfortunately I don't see my name under job code 263111. Do I need to really worry if my name is not in that list?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabu.23287 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated EOI on Mar 15th 2019 for both 189 and 190 visa with 70 and 75 points respectively. I have gone through this thread and tried to look whether my name is listed in the tracker mentioned (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest), but unfortunately I don't see my name under job code 263111. Do I need to really worry if my name is not in that list?


That tracker has nothing to do with DHA or your application 
Relax you are safe and better off not using it in my opinion 

It is a private tracker which some members use at their own peril
It’s unverified data

Cheers


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

*Immitracker 189,190 &amp; 489*



NB said:


> Theoretically you can get it at 65
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did. I scored 60+10. I got fsc nomination in August 2018 and lodged in October. And my anzsco is 263111. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

